# Humidifier Dehumidifier combo



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey Guys ...I am in the process setting up a new shop and I need to set up some humidity control....Is there such a think as a humidifier/dehumidifier combo?....Larry


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

I know you can buy/rent those big dehumidifiers. I suppose you'd probably want to have either a humidifier *or* dehumidifier and just try to counter the natural humidity or dryness of the environment.

Just a guess, though.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I was just wondering if there was a unit that you could install that would add moisture to the air during dry periods and remove it during wet periods...In the past I have done most of my building during the Winter Months and used a Humidifier..Not a lot of response here so I guess its cheaper to use a Humidifier and a dehumidifier as needed....Thanks Larry


----------



## radapaw (Jan 10, 2007)

I've seen combos from sears or someplace like that but the cost was just stupid compared to separate units.... which is really a shame...


----------

